
YouTube ads of 100 top brands fund climate misinformation - rahuldottech
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jan/16/youtube-ads-of-100-top-brands-fund-climate-misinformation-study
======
lonelappde
Alternate title:

"YouTube ads of 100 top brands fund climate information over misinformation at
a 4:1 ratio".

